# 1973 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible wiring diagram. WTF



## bagged02 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have searched for 4 hours now and have had no luck. I found the wiring schematics for the entire car minus the radio. They come with a 8-track and I will be upgrading to a indash single din. 

ANy diagram?

On the convertible do they only have 2 speakers.(up front in the dash.). I know you almost never see a stock car with only 2 speakers however I cannot locate any others. What gives. 

What size are the 2 up front in the dash?

I can use any car kit to install correct since I am cutting the hole myself.


----------



## bagged02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the head unit installs on these model caddys


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i dont have a diagram but even with old cars it was plug and play so find the right stereo shop and get the correct harness...if not get a test light and you can do it the cheap hackjob way.

and since you have to cut the dash, no 'kit" is needed. you put the cage/basket in the dash and secure it with the push tabs then slide the radio in

speakers i dont know in that car


----------



## bagged02 (Apr 11, 2011)

well if there is no harness it will have to be direct wire which is HACK if you dont know how to hook it up properly. I dont concider soldering wires together like we did even 10 years ago before you could get all these harnesses. I agree it is best but when there is not one for the application it not really a "hack job". Its the only way to do it. Supposably they started making harnesses in 78 but I just wanted to check with you guys that may have more experience with this vehicle. Thanks


----------

